# Question for the ladies! If your easily offended dont read!



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

*Does size matter?*​
YES IT DOES FOR SURE!!! (SORRY LITTLE GUYS)1055.56%NO IT DOESNT, CAUSE I LOVE YOU!!!844.44%


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Does size matter when talking about men. I know this may be a little gross for some of you, but I think it's really interesting.

My personal opinion is it doesnt matter just as long as you care about the person your with.

But I'm not a girl sooooo....discuss LOL


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Interesting fact is that most females in the adult film industry think it does matter!!!


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Similar studies in magazines resulted in the majority of females saying it doesnt matter.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

It's not the size of the boat but the motion in the ocean.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Bigger is always better.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Other studies have shown that the majority of women asked in secret wished that there husband or partner was bigger! But when they were asked publicly they said it didnt!


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

When men were asked about their size, the majority of men wished they were bigger!


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Scientific studies have shown that size does and doesnt matter at the same time.

What the hell is that all about!


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

On a side note!!! What the heck is that google ad at the bottom of this page advertising a pill that makes you more fertile??? :shock:


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

In the first 3 minutes that this post has been up it had already recieved 30 views LOL

That's three views a second LOL


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

^
^
^
^
And still rising in views LOL! :lol:


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

You're a crazy guy. Maybe you need to buy a Porsche.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Scattered said:


> You're a crazy guy. Maybe you need to buy a Porsche.


You know what say, the nicer the car the more he's trying to make up for something (size) LOL


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

The bigger the engine, the smaller the...


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

We got one for sorry little guys.... Do I hear more???


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Dont post stuff like this in Member Polls. I should delete it but moving to Off Topic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

No it doesn't, because I love you.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

MrMortgage said:


> We got one for sorry little guys.... Do I hear more???


yeah i don't know who posted that


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

Scattered said:


> You're a crazy guy. Maybe you need to buy a Porsche.


calling people crazy in a forum like this even in jest is not a smart thing to do scattered.

this post is interesting, but i have no further comment. 8)


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

OH man.... Sorry little guys, its a fifty fifty chance that your gonna get laughed at....


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

MrMortgage said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> And still rising in views LOL! :lol:


But they're all yours. :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

This is definately banning material, but seeing as my Master has allowed it...

Regarding the question itself, women either lie about it, or can't make up their minds.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

And then to see all your posting in the religious section, Mr.Mortgage. Not to say religious people are not sexual, but this poll all but makes me feel like you are a voyeur of sorts.

Very odd and creepy poll for this site, IMHO.

Am not easily offended, but I know wierd when I feel wierd. :?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Martin, certainly a man of your worldliness understands that certain things have to happen on the outside before they can happen on the inside, and for those things to happen on the outside, size is wholly irrelevant?

And yes, for the sake of decorum, and out of respect for us religious types, please delete this thread immediately!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> and out of respect for us religious types, please delete this thread immediately!


No! :lol:

Terri* - you certainly DO feel weird. What IS that you're wearing under your dress.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh, just a little something to make boys ask questions. :wink:

Decorum? In this section? Surely you jest.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

You know on Star Trek, that have that 'Universal Transalator' that enables alien species to speak the same language (english), I think I'm going to insist that my treasured Terri* wears one around her neck, because - I'm sorry, I don't understand her anymore. 

What are you taking about? I feel dizzy. :shock:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah Martin, I don't know why we aren't on the same page anymore. 


Did anybody understand me???

When you questioned what I was wearing under my dress and I said, Oh, just a little something to make boys ask questions...You didn't understand that? It's a teasing remark to your question by not giving you a reply, but stating it was something to make you ask a question which you did. Maybe it's too colloquial a saying.

LittleCrocodile was talking about decorum so I don't think that is what you didn't understand.

Oh Martin, what's to become of us?  Our jousting looses it's punch if I have to translate it. So, where do you get one of those translator thingies? Are they heavy? Can't I just carry it in a neat looking purse instead of wearing it around my neck?

( I think this happened when you became a Moderator. :wink: )


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

I love it when people see me on religion, and think I'm some freaking priest and then see me on this topic and think I'm some weirdo or some hypocrite.

That just shows how much the church as ruined peoples mind about religion.

"OH NO, DONT TALK ABOUT THAT, THAN WE ARE NOT HOLY!" lol

OH MAN DONT DRINK BEER, YOU?RE SINNING. THE SIN IS DRUNKENESS, NOT DOWNING A FEW BEERS.

OH DONT SMOKE, I THOUGHT YOU WERE CHRISTIAN, ITS ONE THING TO SMOKE 2 PACKS A DAY IT?S ANOTHER THING TO HAVE A SMOKE ONCE AND AWHILE.

OH NO DONT LUST AFTER WOMEN, YOU?RE GOING TO GO TO HELL IF YOU DO. DID YOU KNOW IT'S IMPOSSIBLE TO NOT LUST AFTER WOMEN, YOU MIGHT SUCSEED FOR A FEW DAYS BUT AFTER THAT, THERE COMES THE "UNHOLY" THOUGHT AGAIN.

YOU GOT TO USE COMMON SENSE WHEN IT COMES TO ISSUE LIKE THIS.

I POSTED THIS HERE BECUASE I THINK EVERYONE HERE ON THIS FORUM IS INTERESTING AND WANTED TO KNOW SOME PEOPLES OPINION ON THIS. WE'VE SEEN SOME WIERD THINGS ON THIS FORUM; SO DONT ACT LIKE THIS IS THE WIERDEST.

"I AM THE LIZARD QUEEN" LOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

I think ziggomatix died and was brought back to life by Dr. Frankenstein.

Martin, what you are referring to is called a comm badge. Please get your trekology straight!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I DID NOT THINK YOU WERE A PRIEST OR A HYPOCRITE ( REALLY, MUST WE TALK IN ALL CAPS ?!? ). I WROTE "NOT TO SAY RELIGIOUS PEOPLE ARE NOT SEXUAL". AND I APOLOGISE IF YOU SENSED I FELT YOU WERE THE WIERDEST...WE COULD NEVER TAKE THAT PRESTIGOUS TITLE AWAY FROM MARTIN. 

I just personally think it seemed wierd to me.

Now, if you will, please get off your soapbox and put up that megaphone.

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

Ziggo! :shock: Oh my God! Get out the Holy water and the big cross.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well I got the same vibe you did Terri just because it is a pretty crude topic for someone who has a God signature.

But I have an answer to the question but I'm not sure I should post it because I don't wanna make people who are big or small feel bad. There are advantages to both.

Also, I think it sucks we can't talk about sex on this forum. Sex is funny and fun to talk about.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

This thread is useless and juvenile.

It belongs on a Cleo or Cosmo board.

Mr Mortgage, speaking as an ex-catholic you know your going to HELL for watching porn.

And I didn't check the results of the poll, well...maybe I had a quick peek, under sufferance of course.

Bugger!!  Looks like I'll have to buy a Hummer


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Burn baby burn!!! Milan I bought the hummer too LOL


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

terri* said:


> I DID NOT THINK YOU WERE A PRIEST OR A HYPOCRITE ( REALLY, MUST WE TALK IN ALL CAPS ?!? ). I WROTE "NOT TO SAY RELIGIOUS PEOPLE ARE NOT SEXUAL". AND I APOLOGISE IF YOU SENSED I FELT YOU WERE THE WIERDEST...WE COULD NEVER TAKE THAT PRESTIGOUS TITLE AWAY FROM MARTIN.
> 
> I just personally think it seemed wierd to me.
> 
> ...


I will not get off the soap box... I cant it follows me around all the time, and the megaphone is glued on my hand...Dang! LOL


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ok im going to take an honest crack at this.

yes, at times, bigger can be better. and sometimes it doesnt matter either way, the whole motion of the ocean thing is true in some cases. also, bigger is good for 'some' things while smaller is just fine for others. i know one thing though, HUGE is never good. its just no fun when its so big that you cant do anything with it. and the opposite is definately true. i had the lame mispleasure of making it with a guy.. lets call him Tom Thumb. it literally felt like he was using his thumb. it was a very pathetic, awkward and pointless experience for me. he was a very nice guy though and i still consider him a friend. but it should have just stayed that way.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Just a friendly warning. If this get's pornographic, it's deleted. But also keep in mind that British men are hung like Shire-Horses.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Glued to your hand, huh? Well, that explains it.

Oh, and that's not your soapbox...it's your shadow. 8)

I can't help but wonder where Martin will think the line has 
been crossed into pornography? hmmm....

BTW, Shire-Horses would definitely
break Sleepy's realistic and true rule of too big. :shock:

Oh and btw again, Milan and Mortgage, if you have the bucks to buy a Hummer, that frequently negates the reason you bought it, so there still may be some hope for you guys yet. Yep, money has a way of making the small things look big.

Okay, bless you all and may you not rot in hell. LOL


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Glued to your hand, huh? Well, that explains it.


No, tied to my knees.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

:lol:

:roll: yeah, you wish.

you wait, you will be the one to get this thread locked. you can't stay in the moderator mode forever.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Moderator, moderate thyself.

The proper thing to consider is not the ideal male size, but the ideal male-female size ratio. Certain ladies, who shall remain nameless, for whom even a tampon is painful, could never enjoy the company of British men.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well I think smaller is better in a purely orgasmic way, but it's just something about a big one that's just cool. But if you love the guy, it doesn't really matter. Plus, penis size isn't necesarily what makes the sex good anyway. When I think of my best sex, it wasn't just because he had a big "penis", it was other things. How do we not turn this thread pornographic? Am I being g-rated enough? Moderation sucks.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ok nothing graphic.. so lets talk science then.

it also depends on how far up or down the cervix is. im 5 11' but my cervix is pretty low (im mostly legs i guess). and too big means pain for me. so i guess at least from my own experience, there is a such thing as "too big". and there is also such a thing as "too small". average is usually best, which is where most guys are at anyways. pornography glorifies freaks. that goes without question. and thats where all the misconception happens.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I dont usually make moderation posts, but here it goes....Its quite alright to talk about sex in the Thats Life section. Its a part of Life. Its not cool to put things up that we wouldnt want the 14 year olds on this site to see, including pics and descriptions. I think thats a good description of what we consider porn. I guess I'd consider SleepingBeauty's last post here to be the upper limits of acceptable. And Sleepy, I like your last comment, Pornography glorifies freaks, and thats where all the misconception happens. Well said. I knew you'd have alot to add to this discussion 

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

You're right homeschooled and I didn't really think about the fact that there are some younger people here that have to deal with dp/dr too. The thing is, this is pretty much one of the only boards out there that discusses depersonalization so we should make it a point to have a board that is as generally acceptable to the largest group of people as possible. Because there aren't a ton of other places we can go to discuss dp/dr. So I agree and I hadn't thought of it that way. Somebody from this group needs to make a side board where the ones of us that want to can get together and argue and talk about sex and basically be crude without disturbing the people here that don't want to hear about it.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

before being dp'd i would say size doesnt matter... but now i feel so damn numb im gonna need something huge to snap me back into reality.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I would like to be above this, but Snowy, that was damn funny. :lol:

Really, Homeskooled, this thread should be locked. Do it now before someone crosses this line

__________________.

We do need help.

Really.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

terri* said:


> I would like to be above this, but Snowy, that was damn funny. :lol:
> 
> Really, Homeskooled, this thread should be locked. Do it now before someone crosses this line
> 
> ...


Muhahahahahahahaha....I am the lizard queen LOL :twisted:


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

terri* said:


> I would like to be above this, but Snowy, that was damn funny. :lol: .


hahaha :lol:


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

This is funny please don't lock the post. 
Giant squids have very large penises you know.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

You're all going to hell.....all of you. And yes, that was a very unexpected and rather funny comment Snowy. Lets just keep mentions of cervixes and giant squid to a minimum.... 

You know, honestly Terri, I know I'm at least as religious as Mr. Mortgage, but to my everlasting shame, this thread has piqued my curiosity. Nothing wrong with talking, as long as its not for the sake of titillation. Although curiosity killed the cat, so if you all arent careful, it may kill this thread....

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

> Nothing wrong with talking, as long as its not for the sake of titillation


Well, Mr. Moderator Homeskooled, who I do acknowledge as a man at _least_ as religious as Mr.Mortgage...though you can't quite hold a candle to his wierdness :lol: , if talking about a giant squid's penis is not titillating to you it is because you are not in the need of it as much as Snowy is.

Snowy, I think *this* could be the something big you are looking for to bring you back to reality. :lol:

:shock: Holy Moly

We are all going to hell in a breadbasket. 

Hey! at least Martin'll be there!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

A message to all guys:

It's not the size, but how you use it. :wink:

^That's how I see it, anyway. :lol:


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

> Snowy, I think *this* could be the something big you are looking for to bring you back to reality. :lol:


LOL Terri you may just be right... if i try it out i will let you know if it is the cure to dp.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

This thread would have been locked if Mr Mortgage had of started with the following question:

What size boobs do you blokes like?

Big fun bags?

or

Perky pimples?

How come the penis questions don't get deleted?


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

> How come the penis questions don't get deleted?


Because the site is ruled by women. All us men moderators can do is sit back and watch in horror at this lamentable development. :wink:

Homeskooled


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Because the site is ruled by women. All us men moderators can do is sit back and watch in horror at this lamentable development


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Keep em' coming!!!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I almost started a new thread on which size boobs do men prefer but I couldn't get it to do a poll in this section and I thought twice about it.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Change it to:

What kind of man are you?

Legs, bum or breast.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Milan said:


> Change it to:
> 
> What kind of man are you?
> 
> Legs, bum or breast.


What about all us foot fetishists out there? Are we to be discriminated against and left out on the fringe as usual?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sweet jesus, I feel sick. Was it that long ago that I said feet will be banned? Was it? Sebastian, to HADES with you. :evil:



> Change it to:
> 
> What kind of man are you?
> 
> Legs, bum or breast.


My priorities when looking for a woman are, in order:

Breathing
Blind
Deaf
Dumb
No sense of smell
Lips like a Catfish.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow, I've only just seen this.
Well, Mr Morgage, I'm very disappointed to discover that you're obviously.. small.
Because I like your photo.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

boohoo said:


> Wow, I've only just seen this.
> Well, Mr Morgage, I'm very disappointed to discover that you're obviously.. small.
> Because I like your photo.


That's not what my ex girlfriend said LOL


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

littlecrocodile said:


>


Mmmrrrroowwww!!! 8)

For those unable to translate written phonetics into an actual sound, that is supposed to be a cat meowing very sexily...not that i think cats are sexy or anything...No, really, i don't. Seriously. Yuck. What do you think i am, some kind of weirdo? Cats are mildly attractive, i'll grant you that, and, you know, sometimes i do wish i was one so i could engage in a little feline fun all within the confines of my own species...but aside from that i just appreciate them for what they are. Cats. And yes, "sexily" is a word, okay? I just looked it up, so you don't need to. It really, really is a word. Sexily. As in, "She gazed at him sexily."

This Daylight Savings nonsense will be the death of me.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

No Sebastian, no. I fear this might be at the root of your problems. Listen to me. Feet are bad. Everyones feet. Absolutely everyones. Now, repeat after me........


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Dont let the post die!!! Keep it up! Please keep it wayyyyyyyyyyy up! Hehehehehe


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm keepin it up!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

MrMortgage said:


> I'm keepin it up!


NO PUN INTENDED I'm sure.


----------

